# Use of cyclogest on ICSI cycle



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

I have had a look on this site and see reference to a lot of people using cyclogest on icsi / ivf fresh cycles.  I am now on second fresh icsi and had 2 frozen cycles in between.  My clinic gave me cyclogest for the frozen cycle but not for the fresh cycle, yet a lot of people seem to be on it.  Any idea why this is?  

I am currently on 2ww and having had some fairly sharp period type pain am not feeling too positive so any help would be appreciated.  

I also wonder if anyone can shed any light on embryo quality - my clinic said we had 2 very good quality embryos which were day 2's but they were only 2 cell - I thought they should be 4 cell by this stage?  

Yours confused the longer I carry on with this treatment.  

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Invariably clinic preference as to if women on Cyclogest or not, most seem to but not all.
Day 2 embryos can be any thing between 2 and 4 cell dependant on how many hours since insemination after egg collection. It is also the amount of fragmentation seen in the embryo which affects quality and it sounds like yours had low fragmentation and so good quality.

Ruth


----------

